# DOG FOOD ADVISOR



## peppermintpatty (Mar 22, 2011)

I have found this site really helpful. 

Of course do whatever is best for YOUR dog. ;D

Three of my dogs are on Kirkland (4 stars). I get it at Costco and it's $20/50#bag. 

Sasha (one of my V's) is on Royal Canin (3 stars). $40/40# bag. We tried to switch her to Kirkland, but it upset her stomach and gave her diarrhea. 

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks for the link.
Their info confirms www.dogfoodanalysis.com

It really bugs me to see top selling foods getting 1 and 2 star ratings. Science diet always sticks out because of a vet that recommended it to us as the absolute greatest food on earth. What a crock! 


I know a lot of people on here are feeding origin, as this site is where we first heard about it. We've switched Mischa over to Wellness Core, as her stool has been loose for a good couple months. I think once Origin increased the protein content, it became too much for her, and judging by the comments on 'dog food advisor', she wasn't the only one affected.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Mar 27, 2011)

We feed Taste Of the Wild and rotate flavors, though we used to feed Canidae until their formula switched with no warning. I admit I would feed Eukanuba Premium Performance if my conscience didn't bother me, as I think the best coats and muscle tone comes from it for working and show dogs. Too worried about cancer though!


----------



## bamcisman (Jan 25, 2010)

I think I'm going to go with Blue Buffalo Wilderness for my V. Anyone have experience with this kibble?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Blue Buffalo is a fine food. There are many top quality foods, so sometimes it comes down to what your dog/pup will eat. Good Luck


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We switched to Kirkland too and Sam got runny stools until we started sprinkling Metamucil on his kibbles...
No more problems. 
Interestingly, also noticed reduced stool volume, maybe due to higher food absorption.
Ahh, we add water to his kibbles so that the fibre does not dehydrate his body.


----------



## Carolinesmith333 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, i am having a problem keeping weight on Maximus, can anyone recommend something to help him? You can see his ribs but he does eat all the time. He is a 11/2 old and swims all of the time. I was also told to try the royal canin?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, Carolinesmith333 -- This was posted just recently in the "General Vizslas" Forum, in a thread titled "A Bit Skinny". You can check it out there, also. But here is the recipe that seems to help skinny dogs:

Satin Balls

3 pounds hamburger
3 cups oatmeal
1/3 box Total cereal
1/3 jar wheat germ
4 large eggs
1/3 cup safflower oil
1/3 cup blackstrap molasses
3 packets of Knox gelatin

You mix it all together well, shape it into meatballs, and freeze in a ziploc bag. Real skinny dogs get 3 - 4 a day in additional to their regular food. Here is a link to check out, with more details:

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/09/for-thin-active-vizsla.html

I'll bet Maximus would love them! Why not give it a try?


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Carolinesmith333 said:


> Hi everyone, i am having a problem keeping weight on Maximus, can anyone recommend something to help him? You can see his ribs but he does eat all the time. He is a 11/2 old and swims all of the time. I was also told to try the royal canin?


Let me know if you succeed. Copper is very active and 41 pounds at 13 months. I would like to put some meat on him and will try the recipe posted above. He is just now starting to eat 3 and sometimes 4 bowls a day.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm going to try the recipe too! Pumpkin is quite thin & picky even though she is 42.5 lbs @ 10m. I never had success feeding 3x per day as recommended for pups. She eats twice a day or at least we feed her 2x. Actually eating 2x varies by day : A lot of wasted groceries.


----------



## Marion (Aug 8, 2011)

Really, your dogs only weigh that little? My Copper weighs 38 lbs at 5 months. 

He's also 20inches tall. Is he over weight then?!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> Hi, Carolinesmith333 -- This was posted just recently in the "General Vizslas" Forum, in a thread titled "A Bit Skinny". You can check it out there, also. But here is the recipe that seems to help skinny dogs:
> 
> Satin Balls
> 
> ...


If they are on the RAW food diet does this affect them negatively?


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey Looney,

If you are on a true RAW diet with your V, you wouldn't be feeding as many carbs as are in this recipe (the oatmeal, the cereal, the wheat germ). Although I can't imagine it would hurt your V, I would instead be sticking to things like raw chicken wings, or an increase in organ meat if you were looking for your V to pack on a few pounds!


----------



## Drago (Jun 11, 2010)

I give my V raw food. 

He was on Eukanuba and Royal Canin before, but I found him to skinny. I switched to BARF. My V hates kibble, but his raw diet... it's gone in a minut. 

I give him 1kg each day, he is about 27kg. He is definitely not overweighted... I can still see his last ribs... according to our vet he is in perfect condition. 
Sometimes, when we forget to take some meat out of the freezer in time, I feed Dog Lovers Gold.. this kibble is made to mix up with raw food.

If he needs more energy I usually at goat-ribs... it helps to gain some extra weight.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I have checked out this site - just causes more confusion to me

I have Ruby on Science Diet Sensitive Stomach because it seem to be the only one that kept her stools solid. I am really not sure if I want to keep her long term on it since I hear not so great things about Science Diet. Thinking about Taste of the Wild recommended from my breeder once she turns 1 yr old. If it doesn't work then maybe we will stick with Science Diet.

Ruby seems to be healthy and looks great on her 3 cups a day so I guess Science Diet can't be that bad.


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

I posted this a week or so ago, it really helped me more than the analysis websites...

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2904.msg19360.html#msg19360


----------

